# Show dog owners, what do you feed your dogs?



## xsaysayx (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm curious if and what show dog owners feed show dogs that is different from pet quality?
Ie; If I buy a show quality puppy from a reputable breeder, what would I feed it to make sure it's health and appearance reaches it's full potential?
If breed makes a difference, lets use German Shepherds.
What kibble would you recommend? Any supplements? I'd imagine joint supplements and multivitamins would be a good idea. What about digestive aids like Prozyme? Coat supplements like brewers yeast? You get the idea 
I'm just trying to learn a bit. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Loki's fed raw, no additional supplements. I think you'll be hard pressed to find anyone who treats their 'show dogs' differently from anyone who has a pet quality dog and vice versa.


----------



## xsaysayx (Jul 26, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> Loki's fed raw, no additional supplements. I think you'll be hard pressed to find anyone who treats their 'show dogs' differently from anyone who has a pet quality dog and vice versa.


How does he do on it?
And I thought so but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

xsaysayx said:


> How does he do on it?
> And I thought so but I wasn't sure.


He does really well on it


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I've found that LOTS of show breeders and owners feed Pro Plan. It is a very frequent sponsor of dog shows and breeders get special prices. IMO it's one of the bottom of the barrell foods and it seems that a lot of those owners feed separate supplements that make their dogs look good.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I feed raw as well. No supplements or anything extra, just a varied prey model raw diet. The only dog that gets supplements is my little Aiyana, but that's more to help her with her multiple medical problems then to supplement her nutrition. All my dogs do fantastic on raw!


----------

